

Yahoo's rules for web performance - iamelgringo
http://developer.yahoo.net/blog/archives/2008/03/yahoos_latest_p.html

======
fleaflicker
The simplest thing you can do to speed up page load times is merge all of your
external scripts and external css into one file.

I never understand why some sites include dozens of external files (e.g.,
washingtonpost.com).

Even uncompressed, the reduction in load time significant.

~~~
marrone
that was from Yahoo's first set of tips. This post is for an additional set
once you have done all the first set

